# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  Link 150 km σε υψόμετρο πάνω από την θάλασσα. Είναι εφικτό?

## k3nshin

*******

----------


## christopher

Μάλλον δεν γίνεται.
Τα πιάτα που έχεις είναι πολύ μικρά, χρειάζεσαι σχεδόν τα διπλάσια.
Θα πρέπει να δεις αν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή καθώς υπάρχει και η καμπυλότητα της γης σε τέτοια απόσταση
και σίγουρα αν το πετύχεις θα παίζεις πολύ περισσότερο από τη νόμιμη ισχύ που επιτρέπεται σε αυτή τη μπάντα.
Κάντε το μέσω ιντερνετ...

----------


## grigoris

ειναι πιθανο να γινεται. Τί υψομετρο εχεις και στα δυο ακρα?

----------


## NetTraptor

Αν μας δώσεις τα σημεία μπορεί να σου πούμε αλλά το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι σε αυτό το υψόμετρο μάλλον δεν έχεις πιθανότητες. 
Ο εχθρός σου θα είναι η καμπυλότητα της γης πριν καν συζητήσουμε για οτιδήποτε άλλο τεχνικό.




> _Ignoring the effect of atmospheric refraction, distance to the horizon from an observer close to the Earth's surface is about[5]_
> ___where d is in kilometres and h is height above ground level in metres._
> _Examples:_
> 
> _For an observer standing on the ground with h = 1.70 metres (5 ft 7 in) (average eye-level height), the horizon is at a distance of 4.7 kilometres (2.9 mi).__For an observer standing on the ground with h = 2 metres (6 ft 7 in), the horizon is at a distance of 5 kilometres (3.1 mi).__For an observer standing on a hill or tower of 100 metres (330 ft) in height, the horizon is at a distance of 39 kilometres (24 mi).__For an observer standing at the top of the Burj Khalifa (828 metres (2,717 ft) in height), the horizon is at a distance of 111 kilometres (69 mi)._


ΜΑΤ

----------


## esma

Συνήθως πάνω από Θάλασσα προτιμούμε Space Diversity με δύο κεραιες. Ο ΟΤΕ μπορει να το έχει πετύχει αυτό με PDH ζεύξεις και όχι IP. Tα χαρακτηριστικά των Μικροκυματικών επαγγελματικών ζεύξεων ειναι λίγο διαφορετικά από αυτά που χρησιμοποιούμε εμείς εδώ.

Για την περίπτωση που θέλεις, θα πρέπει να εξετάσεις σοβαρά και το θέμα της ασφάλειας. Όλα γίνονται, αλλά θελει προσοχή, ειδικά για την εφαρμογή που θέλεις να κάνεις εσύ.

----------

